# Kelty Basecamp Bag



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

My sister is getting married in a few weeks and like the rest of our family, her and her fiance are big outdoor people. Been trying to find a nice gift they can use when out camping and came across the Kelty Basecamp bag. I thought it's pretty unique cause they can stop anywhere along a hike and easily prepare a meal, and also the price is excellent. Anyone have this bag or have used something similar??


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It's very thoughtful, but this looks awkward to carry on a long hike since it is carried with a shoulder strap attached with D-rings on the bag. This is a good size bag, but if full of gear could be heavy if carried on a single shoulder.

This bag is great for short jaunts and you want to have some hiking roughness but not too far to hike. Its also hard to tell how small this thing stores when not in use. I think you'd still have to add all the picnic wear, etc. Maybe if you gave then a his & hers so someone carries all the nice food and the corkscrew and the other carries the rest of the essentials.

I have seen these "picnic baskets" but have more of a backpack configuration so it carries just like a backpack but I'd have to look for it.

Please don't be discouraged, but as someone who has received picnic baskets as gift, I have not been able to find one I can take on a long hike.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

This is more of what I've seen... I wish you were on my wedding invitation list, but back in the olden days when I got married I don't think these were even available:

PicnicGear.com The Zuma insulated cooler/backpack.

Starting in here try perusing around for many other options. This is only an example of what I think you are looking for. If you do an Internet search of "backpack picnic baskets" you should be able to find plenty of links to options for this kind of a gift. This would make a very romantic gift and even better if you include most of what they need (no perishables). Congratulations to the new couple!


----------



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for the great advice!


----------

